# Http Get? WindowsForm Problem



## CKS07 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich hab folgendes Problem: und zwar habe ich immer http quick get benutzt mit der header datei "ckhttp.h"...doch leider kommt immer eine fehlermeldung wenn ich die bei WindowsForms include und zwar:

Fehler	17	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: __clrcall CkObject::CkObject(void)" (0CkObject@@$$FQAM@XZ)" in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)".	test7.obj
Fehler	16	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: __clrcall CkString::CkString(void)" (0CkString@@$$FQAM@XZ)" in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)".	test7.obj
Fehler	18	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual __clrcall CkHttp::~CkHttp(void)" (1CkHttp@@$$FUAM@XZ)" in Funktion ""public: virtual void * __clrcall CkHttp::`vector deleting destructor'(unsigned int)" (_ECkHttp@@$$FUAMPAXI@Z)".	test7.obj
Fehler	14	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual __clrcall CkObject::~CkObject(void)" (1CkObject@@$$FUAM@XZ)" in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)".	test7.obj
Fehler	15	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol ""public: virtual __clrcall CkString::~CkString(void)" (1CkString@@$$FUAM@XZ)" in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)".	test7.obj
Fehler	9	error LNK2028: Nicht aufgelöstes Token (0A00004F) ""public: virtual __clrcall CkHttp::~CkHttp(void)" (1CkHttp@@$$FUAM@XZ)", auf das in Funktion ""public: virtual void * __clrcall CkHttp::`vector deleting destructor'(unsigned int)" (_ECkHttp@@$$FUAMPAXI@Z)" verwiesen wird.	test7.obj
Fehler	10	error LNK2028: Nicht aufgelöstes Token (0A000050) ""public: __clrcall CkString::CkString(void)" (0CkString@@$$FQAM@XZ)", auf das in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)" verwiesen wird.	test7.obj
Fehler	11	error LNK2028: Nicht aufgelöstes Token (0A000052) ""public: virtual __clrcall CkString::~CkString(void)" (1CkString@@$$FUAM@XZ)", auf das in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)" verwiesen wird.	test7.obj
Fehler	12	error LNK2028: Nicht aufgelöstes Token (0A000053) ""public: virtual __clrcall CkObject::~CkObject(void)" (1CkObject@@$$FUAM@XZ)", auf das in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)" verwiesen wird.	test7.obj
Fehler	13	error LNK2028: Nicht aufgelöstes Token (0A000054) ""public: __clrcall CkObject::CkObject(void)" (0CkObject@@$$FQAM@XZ)", auf das in Funktion ""private: __clrcall CkHttp::CkHttp(class CkHttp const &)" (0CkHttp@@$$FAAM@ABV0@@Z)" verwiesen wird.	test7.obj
Fehler	19	fatal error LNK1120: 10 nicht aufgelöste externe Verweise.	\\intern.studivz.net\USER$\cspanowski\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\test7\Debug\test7.exe	1

usw....

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Philipp9494 (23. Dezember 2008)

Schaut so aus als hättest du vergessen die Bibliotheken einzubinden


----------



## CKS07 (23. Dezember 2008)

also das programm hat bis dahin funktioniert, dann habe ich nur noch 
#include <CkHttp.h> hinzugefügt und schon kommt die Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Philipp9494 (23. Dezember 2008)

ja, aber hast du bei den Projekteinstellungen die Lib hinzugefügt?

Auf welchem OS arbeitest du und welchen Compiler verwendest du?


----------



## CKS07 (23. Dezember 2008)

also ich benutze ms visual studios 2008 express...ich hab die header dateien in den lib ornder kopiert, und bei einem normalen projekt (Win32-Konsolenanwendung) hat auch alles geklappt mit dem http get, aber bei der windows forms anwendung leider nicht!


----------



## Philipp9494 (23. Dezember 2008)

hab jetzt keine möglichkeit um dir die Schritte 100%ig genau zu sagen.. Aber geh mal auf Projekt->Einstellungen oder so ähnlich.. Dort zu Linker und Linker-Optionen.. Dort müsste eine Liste sein, wo alle Libs drinnen stehen, die gelinkt werden.. Dort fügst du ckHTTP.lib oder wie sie heißt ein..

MfG
Philipp


----------



## CKS07 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hab sie schon eingetragen ud zwar bei linker-->zusätzliche abhängigkeiten


----------



## CKS07 (25. Dezember 2008)

kennt niemand eine Lösung? will unbedingt weit kommen, aber häng jetzt an der stelle! 

Gruß und schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## deepthroat (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi.

Welche Datei hast du denn dort nun eingetragen?

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (4. Januar 2009)

also ich habe folgende dateien jetzt eingetragen:

ChilkatRelDll.lib ChilkatRel.lib ChilkatDbgDll.lib ChilkatDbg.lib wininet.lib rpcrt4.lib crypt32.lib ws2_32.lib


----------



## deepthroat (4. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Alle Chilkat*.lib Dateien dort hinzuzufügen ist grober Unfug.

Die Readme Datei von Chilkat hast du wohl nicht zufällig gelesen? Da steht ganz genau drin welche Bibliotheken bei der Nutzung einer bestimmten Laufzeitbibliothek gelinkt werden muss:


> C++ Runtime Library  	 |  Chilkat Lib
> =================================
> Multi-threaded Debug DLL (/MDd) 	ChilkatDbgDll.lib
> Multi-threaded Debug (/MTd) 	ChilkatDbg.lib
> ...


Also wenn du als Laufzeitbibliothek die Multithreaded Debug DLL Version nutzt, dann mußt du die ChilkatDbgDll.lib verwenden usw.

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (4. Januar 2009)

Hy danke erstmal,

ja ich muss zugeben die text datei hab ich net gelesen...aber seh immer nochnicht ganz durch welche ich jetzt linken muss...aber ich werde mal ein wenig rumprobieren...


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

so hab alles durchprobiert und die readme auch gelesen...bekomme trotzdem immer noch die fehler...egal was ich im linker eintrage!


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2009)

Rumprobieren ist auch keine allzu verlässliche Methode.

Was für eine Laufzeitbibliothek verwendest du denn nun?

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

ja ich weiß...ich habe alle 4 einzelnt mal durchprobiert...weiß auch nicht wirklich für was ich welche verwenden muss...


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2009)

*Welche   Laufzeitbibliothek  verwendest du?*


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

Moin,
wie deepthroat weiter oben schon schrieb:


deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Alle Chilkat*.lib Dateien dort hinzuzufügen ist grober Unfug.
> 
> ...



Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich hier (allerdings mit VC6.0) auch mal!
Du musst vermutlich die anderen Libs, die nicht benutzt werden sollen, per "*/nodefaultlib*" abklemmen! Dein Hilfe müsste Dir dazu genaueres sagen können (event. heißt es bei Dir dann anders)! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

okay ich hab ja verstanden das ich nich alle verwenden kann, aber woher weiß ich welche ich brauche bzw linken soll...


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

naja, siehe Zitat im Beitrag von _deepthroat_ von 04.01.09, 13:20!!

Du linkst einfach diejenige, die Du brauchst, und klemmst die anderen entsprechend ab!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> okay ich hab ja verstanden das ich nich alle verwenden kann, aber woher weiß ich welche ich brauche bzw linken soll...


Wie groß soll ich es noch schreiben?
*
Welche Laufzeitbibliothek verwendest du?* Wenn du das weißt, dann kuckst du in die Tabelle und wählst die richtige Bibliothek aus.

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

okay ich verwende Multithreaded-Debug-DL das heißt ich muss nur ChilkatDbgDll.lib linken! richtig?

aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht!


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hast Du denn die anderen (==> die, die Du NICHT benutzt !) mit  "*/nodefaultlib*" abgeklemmt? ? ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

okay ich verwende Multithreaded-Debug-DL das heißt ich muss nur ChilkatDbgDll.lib linken! richtig?

aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht!


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann hier der entsprechende Ausschnitt aus meiner Hilfe (VC6.0):


> /NODEFAULTLIB   (Bibliotheken ignorieren)
> 
> Syntax
> /NODEFAULTLIB[:Bibliothek]
> ...



Hoffe, dass Dir das jetzt weiterhilft ..... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

sry für den doppeltpost...ja die anderen hab ich abgeklemmt!

also das ganze sieht jetzt so aus:


```
/OUT:"/INCREMENTAL /NOLOGO /MANIFEST /MANIFESTFILE:"Debug\test7.exe.intermediate.manifest" /MANIFESTUAC:"level='asInvoker' uiAccess='false'" /NODEFAULTLIB:"ChilkatRelDll.lib ChilkatRel.lib ChilkatDbg.lib" /DEBUG /ASSEMBLYDEBUG /PDB:"...Visual Studio 2008\Projects\test7\Debug\test7.pdb" /SUBSYSTEM:WINDOWS /ENTRY:"main" /DYNAMICBASE /FIXED:No /NXCOMPAT /MACHINE:X86 /ERRORREPORT:PROMPT ChilkatDbgDll.lib wininet.lib rpcrt4.lib crypt32.lib ws2_32.lib  kernel32.lib user32.lib gdi32.lib winspool.lib comdlg32.lib advapi32.lib shell32.lib ole32.lib oleaut32.lib uuid.lib odbc32.lib odbccp32.lib
```


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

und nun? es funktioniert immer noch nicht...immer noch genau die selbe fehlermeldung


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

hmm ... bin dann im Moment auch ein wenig ratlos (zumal ich die Expressversionen nicht so genau kenne) !

Was sagt denn überhaupt Deine Hilfe zu den Linker-Fehlermeldungen
Markiere mal die einzelnen "LNKxxxx" und drück' <F1> ! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

Ja danke, werde ich gleich mal machen...ich hab auch die jetzt auch die richtige version von visual studios...meinst du das würde was bringen wenn die jetzt installiere?
gruß


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

ääh - was meinst Du mit "_*richtiger*_" Version rsp. "_*falscher*_" ? ? ? 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

mit richtig meine ich die normal version...also Version 2008 und nicht die Express Editions!...

Gruß


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

Ach so ... :suspekt:  tja, für Deinen Fehler wird das ja nun eher nix bringen!

Hast Du denn in der Hilfe was erfahren können (s. o.) ? ? ?
Gruß
Klaus

*EDIT:*  hab' mir gerade nochmal den ersten Post durchlesen - und dabei fiel mir auf, dass Du ja die Meldung ja nur bei WindowsForms bekommst, richtig Wir hier benutzen das zwar nicht, aber meine Idee wäre, mal dort zu schauen, wie das mit dem Einbinden der LIBs ist! Oder gelten für Forms generell die zuvor besprochenen Einstellungen


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

ne leider net...das stand nur eine allgemeine hilfe und keine erklärung zu meinem fehlercode...


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2009)

was ich wiederum sehr seltsam finde, da ich hier in 6.0 sehr gute und aussagekräftige Hinweise zu derartigem Meldungen bekomme! Dummerweise kennt allerdings 6.0 die o. g. Nummern nicht (was daran liegen mag, dass wir hier ohne Forms arbeiten - siehe _*EDIT*_ in meinem letzten Post)!!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

Achso...ich find es ja auch nur merkwürdig, dass beim normalen c++ projekt das http get funktioniert und bei windowsform projekt nicht...vielleicht muss ich bei windowsforms irgendwas noch beachten...hmm


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> Achso...ich find es ja auch nur merkwürdig, dass beim normalen c++ projekt das http get funktioniert und bei windowsform projekt nicht...vielleicht muss ich bei windowsforms irgendwas noch beachten...hmm


WindowsForms ist ein CLR Projekt. D.h. es nutzt die Erweiterungen für C++ und das .NET Framework. Warum verwendest du dann nicht die Chilkat .NET Bibliotheken?

Wenn du native DLLs in einem .NET Projekt verwenden willst, dann darfst du nicht /clr:pure verwenden. 

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

okay...also soll ich Chilkat .NET bibliotheken verwenden ja...ich werde mal suchen!


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> okay...also soll ich Chilkat .NET bibliotheken verwenden ja...ich werde mal suchen!


Oder du stellst auf /clr bei den Common Language Runtime Optionen um. 

Allerdings läßt sich die .NET Bibliothek sicherlich einfacher verwenden also die nativen Bibliotheken. Wobei ich nicht weiß welche Funktionalität die beiden Bibliotheken im Vergleich bieten. Allerdings ist sicherlich einiges aus der nativen Bibliothek in der .NET Version durch das .NET Framework überflüssig geworden.

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

okay ich hab es installiert...es besteht nur aus einer *.dll datei...wie kann die jetzt verwenden?


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> okay ich hab es installiert...es besteht nur aus einer *.dll datei...wie kann die jetzt verwenden?


Die mußt du einfach als Verweis bei Projekt->Verweise... hinzufügen.

Das war's dann schon. Du solltest nun die anderen Bibliotheken, die Include- und Bibliotheksverzeichnisse entfernen. Header-Dateien brauchst du auch nicht einbinden:

```
Chilkat::Http^ http = gcnew Chilkat::Http();

http->UnlockComponent("asdf");

array<unsigned char>^ res = http->QuickGet("http://www.google.de/");
```

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (5. Januar 2009)

okay wo stelle ich die Common Language Runtime um?


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> okay wo stelle ich die Common Language Runtime um?


Projekteinstellungen->Allgemein->Common Language Runtime-Unterstützung


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

So nach dem ich die Common Language Runtime umgestellt habe, kommt zwar keine fehlermeldung mehr  aber leider bricht das programm sofort nach dem startet ab


----------



## deepthroat (6. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> So nach dem ich die Common Language Runtime umgestellt habe, kommt zwar keine fehlermeldung mehr  aber leider bricht das programm sofort nach dem startet ab


Schau mal hier: http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/vcgeneral/thread/62db4002-4ebc-4a3a-91ec-9fc702db821e/

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

okay ich schau es mir gleich mal an...auf erstem blick sehe ich noch keine hilfe...

hier die fehlermeldung die kommt:

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3487/fehlerag1.gif


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

also bekomm es leider nicht hin! ...kommt immer wieder die "neue" fehlermeldung!


----------



## deepthroat (6. Januar 2009)

Hast du das gemacht was in dem MSDN Forum stand?


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

jaein ich hab es probiert...aber seh auch nicht ganz durch...hab ja versucht das problem nach der anleitung zu beheben...


----------



## deepthroat (6. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> jaein ich hab es probiert...aber seh auch nicht ganz durch...hab ja versucht das problem nach der anleitung zu beheben...


Dann nimm die .NET Bibliothek.

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

hmm ja stimmt die variante gab es ja auch noch okay...ich probier es...muss bei der net variante trotzdem Chilkat header includen


----------



## deepthroat (6. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> hmm ja stimmt die variante gab es ja auch noch okay...ich probier es...muss bei der net variante trotzdem Chilkat header includen


Wenn du irgendwas aus den Headern verwendest, mußt du dann folglich auch die native Chilkat Bibliothek linken. Nimm einfach nur die .NET Bibliothek.

Gruß


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

okay hab es jetzt .NET gemacht...die syntax is bloß nen bissel anders, aber t erstmal...mal sehen ob ich den quickget, jetzt genau so wie nativen variante verwenden kann...


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

ah da fangen jetzt schon die problem an

und zwar habe ich jetzt  "System::String ^" aber ich brauch "std::basic_string"..kann man den irgendwie umwandeln?!

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (6. Januar 2009)

CKS07 hat gesagt.:


> ah da fangen jetzt schon die problem an
> 
> und zwar habe ich jetzt  "System::String ^" aber ich brauch "std::basic_string"..kann man den irgendwie umwandeln?!


Ja.


```
#include <msclr/marshal_cppstd.h>

String^ s("abc");
std::string stlstr = msclr::interop::marshal_as<std::string>( s );
```

Siehe http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb384865.aspx

Gruß

PS: Wenn das so weitergeht, das ich dir den ganzen Code schreibe, möchte ich für meine Beratungstätigkeit bezahlt werden... ;-]

PPS: Achte bitte mal auf die Netiquette Punkt 15: Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

fängt ja gut an...nach dem includen der marshal_cppstd.h kommen folgende fehlermeldungen:

Fehler	54	error C2011: '_ABC': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7962
Fehler	55	error C2011: '_ABCFLOAT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7967
Fehler	58	error C2011: '_ACCESS_ALLOWED_ACE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7986
Fehler	59	error C2011: '_ACCESS_DENIED_ACE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7991
Fehler	57	error C2011: '_ACE_HEADER': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7979
Fehler	61	error C2011: '_ACL': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8001
Fehler	21	error C2011: '_ACL_INFORMATION_CLASS': 'enum' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	526
Fehler	62	error C2011: '_ACL_REVISION_INFORMATION': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8008
Fehler	63	error C2011: '_ACL_SIZE_INFORMATION': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8011
Fehler	64	error C2011: '_ACTION_HEADER': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8016
Fehler	65	error C2011: '_ADAPTER_STATUS': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8021
Fehler	72	error C2011: '_BITMAPCOREINFO': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8092
Fehler	87	error C2011: '_browseinfo': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8199
Fehler	89	error C2011: '_BY_HANDLE_FILE_INFORMATION': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8214
Fehler	107	error C2011: '_CHAR_INFO': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8293
Fehler	122	error C2011: '_COLORMAP': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8411
Fehler	123	error C2011: '_DCB': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8415
Fehler	124	error C2011: '_DEC': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8445
Fehler	20	error C2011: '_DEVICE_POWER_STATE': 'enum' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	114
Fehler	90	error C2011: '_FIXED': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8226
Fehler	53	error C2011: '_LARGE_INTEGER': 'union' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7956
Fehler	93	error C2011: '_POINTL': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8239
Fehler	67	error C2011: '_RECT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8054
Fehler	68	error C2011: '_RECTL': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8062
Fehler	22	error C2011: '_SECURITY_IMPERSONATION_LEVEL': 'enum' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	529
Fehler	23	error C2011: '_SID_NAME_USE': 'enum' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	533
Fehler	9	error C2011: '_SYSTEM_POWER_STATE': 'enum' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	106
Fehler	24	error C2011: '_TOKEN_INFORMATION_CLASS': 'enum' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	538
Fehler	56	error C2011: 'tagACCEL': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7973
Fehler	60	error C2011: 'tagACCESSTIMEOUT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7996
Fehler	37	error C2011: 'tagACTCTXA': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7835
Fehler	38	error C2011: 'tagACTCTXW': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7846
Fehler	66	error C2011: 'tagANIMATIONINFO': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8050
Fehler	69	error C2011: 'tagBITMAP': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8069
Fehler	70	error C2011: 'tagBITMAPCOREHEADER': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8078
Fehler	73	error C2011: 'tagBITMAPFILEHEADER': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8098
Fehler	76	error C2011: 'tagBITMAPINFO': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8124
Fehler	74	error C2011: 'tagBITMAPINFOHEADER': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8105
Fehler	125	error C2011: 'tagBLOB': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8447
Fehler	96	error C2011: 'tagCBT_CREATEWNDA': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8261
Fehler	97	error C2011: 'tagCBT_CREATEWNDW': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8265
Fehler	98	error C2011: 'tagCBTACTIVATESTRUCT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8280
Fehler	109	error C2011: 'tagCHARSET': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8308
Fehler	77	error C2011: 'tagCIEXYZ': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8129
Fehler	120	error C2011: 'tagCLIENTCREATESTRUCT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8393
Fehler	121	error C2011: 'tagCOLORADJUSTMENT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8397
Fehler	95	error C2011: 'tagCREATESTRUCT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8247
Fehler	88	error C2011: 'tagFILETIME': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8209
Fehler	110	error C2011: 'tagFONTSIGNATURE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8309
Fehler	41	error C2011: 'tagHARDWAREHOOKSTRUCT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7876
Fehler	78	error C2011: 'tagICEXYZTRIPLE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8135
Fehler	40	error C2011: 'tagKBDLLHOOKSTRUCT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7869
Fehler	116	error C2011: 'tagLOGFONTA': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8327
Fehler	117	error C2011: 'tagLOGFONTW': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8344
Fehler	108	error C2011: 'tagMSLLHOOKSTRUCT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8297
Fehler	91	error C2011: 'tagPOINT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8230
Fehler	92	error C2011: 'tagPOINTFX': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8235
Fehler	94	error C2011: 'tagPOINTS': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8243
Fehler	42	error C2011: 'tagRAWHID': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7882
Fehler	50	error C2011: 'tagRAWINPUT': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7940
Fehler	51	error C2011: 'tagRAWINPUTDEVICE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7948
Fehler	52	error C2011: 'tagRAWINPUTDEVICELIST': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7955
Fehler	48	error C2011: 'tagRAWINPUTHEADER': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7920
Fehler	47	error C2011: 'tagRAWKEYBOARD': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7912
Fehler	49	error C2011: 'tagRAWMOUSE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7926
Fehler	75	error C2011: 'tagRGBQUAD': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8118
Fehler	71	error C2011: 'tagRGBTRIPLE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8087
Fehler	46	error C2011: 'tagRID_DEVICE_INFO': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7903
Fehler	45	error C2011: 'tagRID_DEVICE_INFO_HID': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7896
Fehler	44	error C2011: 'tagRID_DEVICE_INFO_KEYBOARD': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7888
Fehler	43	error C2011: 'tagRID_DEVICE_INFO_MOUSE': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7883
Fehler	25	error C2011: 'tagTOKEN_TYPE': 'enum' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	543
Fehler	39	error C2011: 'tagWTSSESSION_NOTIFICATION': 'struct' Typneudefinition	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	7867
Fehler	79	error C2079: '$UnnamedClass$0x7049f190$122$::bV4Endpoints' verwendet undefiniertes struct 'tagICEXYZTRIPLE'	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8157
Fehler	83	error C2079: '$UnnamedClass$0x7049f190$123$::bV5Endpoints' verwendet undefiniertes struct 'tagICEXYZTRIPLE'	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8179
Fehler	111	error C2079: '$UnnamedClass$0x7049f190$124$::fs' verwendet undefiniertes struct 'tagFONTSIGNATURE'	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8314
Fehler	26	error C2365: "LT_DONT_CARE": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	546
Fehler	27	error C2365: "LT_LOWEST_LATENCY": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	546
Fehler	13	error C2365: "PowerActionHibernate": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	111
Fehler	10	error C2365: "PowerActionNone": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	111
Fehler	11	error C2365: "PowerActionReserved": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	111
Fehler	14	error C2365: "PowerActionShutdown": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	112
Fehler	16	error C2365: "PowerActionShutdownOff": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	112
Fehler	15	error C2365: "PowerActionShutdownReset": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	112
Fehler	12	error C2365: "PowerActionSleep": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	111
Fehler	17	error C2365: "PowerActionWarmEject": Erneute Definition; vorherige Definition war "Enumerator".	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	113
Fehler	80	error C2371: 'BITMAPV4HEADER': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8161
Fehler	84	error C2371: 'BITMAPV5HEADER': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8187
Fehler	112	error C2371: 'CHARSETINFO': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8315
Fehler	114	error C2371: 'CHOOSECOLOR': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8326
Fehler	118	error C2371: 'CHOOSEFONT': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8388
Fehler	28	error C2371: 'LATENCY_TIME': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	546
Fehler	81	error C2371: 'LPBITMAPV4HEADER': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8161
Fehler	85	error C2371: 'LPBITMAPV5HEADER': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8187
Fehler	113	error C2371: 'LPCHARSETINFO': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8315
Fehler	115	error C2371: 'LPCHOOSECOLOR': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8326
Fehler	119	error C2371: 'LPCHOOSEFONT': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8388
Fehler	82	error C2371: 'PBITMAPV4HEADER': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8161
Fehler	86	error C2371: 'PBITMAPV5HEADER': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8187
Fehler	18	error C2371: 'POWER_ACTION': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	113
Fehler	19	error C2371: 'PPOWER_ACTION': Neudefinition; unterschiedliche Basistypen	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	113
Fehler	126	fatal error C1003: Mehr als 100 Fehler gefunden; Kompilierung wird abgebrochen.	C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\VC\include\windows.h	8447


----------



## deepthroat (6. Januar 2009)

Netiquette


----------



## CKS07 (6. Januar 2009)

okay trotzdem danke!


----------

